# Floating, beginner, medium light plant?



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

What would be a good "beginner" floating plant for a 3 gallon critter keeper that has medium light levels? 

I looked into anarcharis, but it's not available in my state. And I want a floating plant because it's a bare-bottom tank and I do one 100% and one 50% water change per week.

Thanks! 

(P.S. I want to keep the tank bare-bottomed. I want a plant that won't mind being removed for the 100% water change because I wash everything down then.)


----------



## bethyMT (Nov 24, 2012)

Ooh, you could do a true floater in there. I love salvinia myself. Doesn't get too long roots, likes medium light, doesn't care if you move it and grows pretty fast. 

That's my suggestion, but I don't really like things like anacharis and elodea - they are messy IMO/E. True floating plants rock.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Hornwort.


----------



## colorxmexravyne (May 8, 2012)

Aside from anacharis, I have wisteria, hornwort and duckweed floating in my tank. I'd recommend any of the three. The only thing is, hornwort sheds its leaves a lot and tends to make a mess. But then again, perhaps it could just be something I'm doing wrong.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

You could grow pothos from the lid.


----------



## Phaydra (Nov 20, 2012)

Dwarf Water Lettuce is another nice floating plant that is easy to take care of. Amazon frogbit hasn't been mentioned yet either. I have both along with salvinia. Dwarf Water Lettuce gets a really nice looking root on it. All of them are fast growing and my bettas like to hang out under the clusters.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a bunch of frogbit in my tanks. does great and multiplies like crazy.
Duckweed is pretty small, if you are interested in it though I suggest trying to find giant duckweed, its a little easier.
another good one would be water wisteria or sprite...they hang down more so you're fish would get a little better cover with it.
Java moss isnt a floater, but its easy to remove and put back in your tank, and is VERY easy to take care of.
Aquatic Banana could also be good, its not a floater but will sink to the bottom and stay there.
Marimo moss balls are also good ideas.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Thanks for the suggestions! I'll see what I can pick up around here.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Fanwort (Cabomba)!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Green Cambodia.


----------

